# Nets for Pier and Bridge fishing



## BobbyB34 (Apr 11, 2021)

So, staying on Pensacola Beach for a week. Brought some fishing stuff. Have a general Idea of what's good out here for bait and lures, think I have that handled lol. Just a question about Nets.

So, will I, bottom line, NEED a net to go out pier and bridge fishing? Do some piers and bridges offer net rentals/ usage? Was wandering around gulf breeze bait and tackle and the only Nets I saw definitely wouldn't fit in my bag lol, so would preferably not have to buy one just to leave it behind! Any tips or suggestions welcome, tight lines!


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Make friends with a guy on the pier who has a net. 

Or pick up a weighted snatch hook and some line.









A shower curtain ring is also needed. Work the fish to the pier and drop the weighted hook next to the fish. The shower curtain ring goes around your fishing line and the rope on the weighted hook. The ring will slide down the lines to the hooked fish. Snatch the weighted hook and embed the hooks into the fish. Haul away from there. Be sure to sharpen the hooks.


----------

